# Recommend me a comedy Film



## tmitch45

Need a bit of a laugh tonight can anyone recommend be an easy watch that will have me laughing?


----------



## HEADPHONES

The Dinner Guest

Not the Hollywood remake but the French original.

Even with subtitles it had me in stitches.
I think the French accent adds to the comedy.


----------



## packard

British Bias Corporation (BBC) News .. on all the time .....


----------



## Summit Detailing

Fawlty Towers


----------



## GSI-MAN

The hangover 
There are 3 of them 
Made me proper LOL


----------



## transtek

The Brothers Grimsby, if you like Sacha Baron Cohen, pretty hilarious in places and some stuff makes you laugh even though you know you shouldn't!


----------



## Andpopse

Dinner for Schmuks


----------



## BrummyPete

Stepbrothers is a good laugh, or any of the Adam Sandler films waterboy, happy gilmore etc


----------



## TonyHill

Forget the unfunny modern crap....Carry on Abroad! 
Classic


----------



## Cookies

A bit late, but get your hands in any of the Peter Sellers' Pink Panther movies. I can categorically state that I have never laughed as much at any other movie. Genius, and hilarious. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

I had a good laugh watching white chicks with the Wayne brothers, really recommend it.


----------



## Shiny

I'm late to the party too, but always worth a watch when you need cheering up - 

Airplane (and Airplane 2)
Mr Jolly Lives Next Door / Dirty Movie
Young Frankenstein
Life of Brian
Team America
Austin Powers (all 3 of them)
Simpsons Movie


----------



## NickP

A bit late ...

Four Lions


----------



## DLGWRX02

Again I’m late to the party, but I watched Long Shot (Seth rogan and Charlize Theron). I havnt laughed that hard at a film in ages..


----------



## Bug Sponge

NickP said:


> A bit late ...
> 
> Four Lions


Rubber dinghy rapids brother


----------



## Boothy

Tucker & Dale vs Evil. Massively underrated comedy horror. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw

Soul boy 68 said:


> I had a good laugh watching white chicks with the Wayne brothers, really recommend it.


Someone told me about this movie just today! lol weird!


----------



## vsideboy

caddyshack


----------



## NickP

Bug Sponge said:


> Rubber dinghy rapids brother


:lol:

'Cos she's got a beard.....


----------



## coldflame90

bleeeeechhhhh 

where did you buy all this from???


----------



## President Swirl

Over the wall Brother Fessal!


----------

